# Igloo Mission 50 cooler review



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice! I may get one for the back seat of my work truck.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, but you didn't get a Yeti sticker to put on your truck.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeah, but you didn't get a Yeti sticker to put on your truck.


I got some loose Yeti decals from slewis a while back. Slap one on your rear window and you’ll be running the AC on low and still be able to make snow cones from the vents.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Coleman 52-Quart Xtreme 5-Day Heavy-Duty Cooler - $39.99 is my choice. 
Lid holds up to 300 pounds. some times my water bottles have ice them in and are too cold to drink.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

tailchaser16 said:


> Coleman 52-Quart Xtreme 5-Day Heavy-Duty Cooler - $39.99 is my choice.
> Lid holds up to 300 pounds. some times my water bottles have ice them in and are too cold to drink.


I have had only one of these in the past. Had the lid blow up and get torn off going down the road. Then it dawned on me there were no latches. No more for me.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My last two cooler purchases were a 65 Frosty and the Igloo Mission. Both fit the size, performance and appearance I like. Together I spent $320.00. That’s less than a small Yeti. I can deal with no stickers.

Now it’s time for a big Frosty or Mission.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeah, but you didn't get a Yeti sticker to put on your truck.


There was supposed to be a sticker in the box......???? Guess that's what I get for buying a WOOT special........


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Try cabela boxes, hold ice Monday to next Monday....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I only need ice from Sunday to Wednesday. Looks like the mission does that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I only need ice from Sunday to Wednesday. Looks like the mission does that.


My Yetis make ice. I can sell you some if you need it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you trying to subsidize the cost of the Yeti?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Are you trying to subsidize the cost of the Yeti?


Naa just saving up $25k to start a pit bull puppy mill. My 4 year old wants to help me. About to drive to Arkansas and buy the male, he’s only killed a couple people so they knocked the price down from $12k to $10k since the incident. I may also start an underground dog fight club if you guys want to spread the word...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Naa just saving up $25k to start a pit bull puppy mill. My 4 year old wants to help me. About to drive to Arkansas and buy the male, he’s only killed a couple people so they knocked the price down from $12k to $10k since the incident. I may also start an underground dog fight club if you guys want to spread the word...


You can do that for half that price in Florida I started one last year.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Naa just saving up $25k to start a pit bull puppy mill. My 4 year old wants to help me. About to drive to Arkansas and buy the male, he’s only killed a couple people so they knocked the price down from $12k to $10k since the incident. I may also start an underground dog fight club if you guys want to spread the word...


That’s awesome! Seriously a great reply. Just what I would expect as a reply Smack. You and I are pretty good at stirring the pot.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Capnredfish said:


> That’s awesome! Seriously a great reply. Just what I would expect as a reply Smack. You and I are pretty good at stirring the pot.


U two r like twins...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> I have had only one of these in the past. Had the lid blow up and get torn off going down the road. Then it dawned on me there were no latches. No more for me.


Nut, 
My lid opening is close to console. In other words when you open it, the lid opens towards the bow. Have never had one up even at 70+ mph


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Day 3 in the back of an enclosed van. Not at all part of the air conditioned cab. Still plenty of ice. Keep in mind it was never filled. One 14lb bag, a frozen gallon and a bunch of drinks plus lunch last 3 days.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

tailchaser16 said:


> Nut,
> My lid opening is close to console. In other words when you open it, the lid opens towards the bow. Have never had one up even at 70+ mph


No, I get it. Wasn't paying attention and put it in backwards...it was also a few years old so the lid opened much easier.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Day 4. Everything is still cold. Ice melted by days end. Half the gallon jug is still ice. As mentioned cooler never started out full. Still had ice this morning. I did drain water this morning, which could cause ice to melt faster. Very pleased with this cooler. Construction, cost, size, shape, color, performance and weight.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Naa just saving up $25k to start a pit bull puppy mill. My 4 year old wants to help me. About to drive to Arkansas and buy the male, he’s only killed a couple people so they knocked the price down from $12k to $10k since the incident. I may also start an underground dog fight club if you guys want to spread the word...


I’ll come in as an investor - I also carry concealed in Wal-NotSmart. As OP said we can do it cheaper here in FLA.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My hard boiled eggs are frozen dammit. Lunch sucks now. Dam egg cubes.

Too much frozen ice today. 20lbs and a frozen gallon.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Last update. I have an hour to kill. Have not been in the cooler since Tuesday at 2:30. Remember I put in 20lbs and a frozen gallon Sunday. Today I removed it from work truck. No ice, but still cold as hell. Pretty dam good.
If it is to sit on a slick surface you might want some Seadek squares on the bottom. My Frosty has rubber on the bottom. Which is nice until you want to slide it. So it’s a toss up if non slip is important. Easily remedied.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U two r like twins...


Yin and Yang


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

So I bought one of the Walmart coolers. Its a 30 qt or so, cost was $80. Yeti would have been $200. I used the old Igloos which are good but an extra bag is always needed at days end because there would be no ice left, just cold water. It'll stand up to my 210 lbs standing on it and the feet are decent non-slip. The Walmart cooler has ice all day..into the evening. For sure its not a Yeti but it performs well. Caveat -- check the lids on the Walmart coolers. More than 1/2 of them don't close well. They leave a 1/4 - 1/8" gap. You gotta get one that closes down tight. I'm retired. I don't have the big bucks like you guys do. I'm talking Natttie lights and Philly blunts just to show you how tough things are.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

For 40 more I’ll take this cooler though. Gasket for lid and tight fitting. Best handles on a cooler period. Small and large drain. And if your that tight bud, make ice at home and you will save enough in no time to buy a cooler you don’t have to search through to find one with a lid that closes without a gap.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Capnredfish said:


> Last update. I have an hour to kill. Have not been in the cooler since Tuesday at 2:30. Remember I put in 20lbs and a frozen gallon Sunday. Today I removed it from work truck. No ice, but still cold as hell. Pretty dam good.
> If it is to sit on a slick surface you might want some Seadek squares on the bottom. My Frosty has rubber on the bottom. Which is nice until you want to slide it. So it’s a toss up if non slip is important. Easily remedied.


Don't step on it w/o rubber skid proof pads. Have busted my arse multiple times cooler flipped over.


----------

